# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام HTML و css کار حرفه ای

## masoud90

شرکت پارسيان جم در محدوده میدان سرو منطقه سعادت آباد نياز به يک طراح وب سايت حرفه ای با مشخصات زير دارد:
حرفه ای در html و cssآشنا به محيط Visual Studioآشنا به SQL Server 2005 به بالاآشنا به زبان برنامه نويسی C#‎.Net و ASP.Netقابليت آناليز خواسته های مشتری و تحويل پروژهکار تمام وقت به همراه بيمه می باشد از ساعت 9 الی 15.30 و پنجشنبه و جمعه تعطيل است. رزومه خود را به ايميل manager@parsianjam.com ارسال نماييد.

----------


## jaboli

سلام.من از شهرستان سبزوار هستممتخصص html,css و آشنایی متوسط با javascript,jquery 
اینم نمونه کارم www.sabz-design.ir

----------

